# Passed NAPWDA Test



## Bryant Jackson (Oct 29, 2013)

My wife and our one year old GSD, Ruger, passed the NAPWDA tracking test June 8th. They started training last October.

Hopefully the first of many certifications to come.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Ohhh-Yaaa! Congrats!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Bryant Jackson (Oct 29, 2013)

I am very proud of those two. We did most of the training on our own. The nearest teams are a few hours away. Ruger just turned one the week before his certification. Glad to know we are on the right track. We will continue to work with him, and are starting another puppy on HRD.

Glad this board is full of great information.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Congratulations. Nice job for a young dog


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

congrats! nice work : )


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

awesome! keep up the good work.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------

